# Miniature Vals for piano



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

*Miniature Waltz for piano*

Nothing more to say:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fvals


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

"Vals" means Waltz.


----------

